
The surprising science of motivation - ashish_0x90
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19506?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+amixdk+%28amix.dk+blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390>

Lots of comments over there - this adds nothing new.

